

Ask HN:  Who do you follow for inspiration and advice? - outside1234

I'm a DHH/Jason Fried 37signals acolyte - but I suspect there are more folks I should be reading as a learning entrepreneur.   Whose blogs / twitter feeds do you follow?
======
coryl
I like to follow a bunch of local startup entrepreneurs on twitter, especially
if they tweet good links and content.

Also follow a bunch of CEO's / leaders of startups in your industry, and any
"celebrity" techies like Mark Cuban, Kevin Rose, maybe a few VCs too.

Makes for really great daily flipboard reading.

------
duggieawesome
I really enjoy the Ruby Rogues podcast team (assuming you have a similar
background due to DHH).

